# Fire Eels Help Needed



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this might not be the place to post this but i am hoping for some help.

I ave two fire eels. They are now housed in a 60" long 100 gallon tank. Boy are they happy after being in a 30 gallon tall for a year with chchlids. That is a LFS for you; but I have learned a lot in the past 1 and 1/2 yearsl. Anyhow since moving into the 100 gallon everyone is happy and gets along very well; no major issues. One of the eels didn't eat for about 7 months and now is a voracious eater. The past week or so both the eels periodically get white bloches on them and then they go away and then come back. Last night one of the eels was almost completely white. It is scaring me. This morning just some small speckeling.

It doesn't seem to be fuzzy as a fungus is described. It seems to be a loss of pigment. I don't seem to be able to find much information on the internet about what may cause this. Help please!

I just tested my water: ph 7.8 or 8.0 (depending on the light the test is read under; amonia 0; nitrites 0; nitrates 40. I have never had nitrates so high so this might be it. I am going to do a 50% water change right now.

Any other suggestions or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

I did the 50 % water change. While filling the sump I notice the heater wasn't on....it was broken; cracked in half and shorted out i assume. Could this electricute the fish? Whew I am glad I saw this. I put my backup heater in the tank until I get a new one. I will change the heater to a different model; not a glass casing.

I still believe there is another reason the eels get white.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

no idea specifically why it happened, I wonder if its anything like the goldfish, who when they get old can just lose all their colour.

having said that, you say it comes and goes, which would make me consider stress being the main cause, is there a specific fish harassing them, have they been evicted from their homes.

the nitrates being high and the broken heater wont help, but doubt thats the cause. (though if they get better it may have been the heater)

yes it could electrocute the fish, however I think its more likely to just annoy the [email protected] out of them. (consider having death metal played full blast in your room 24/7....) I've had leaky heaters before (no visible hole) and the fish haven't like them (threw it away)


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> no idea specifically why it happened, I wonder if its anything like the goldfish, who when they get old can just lose all their colour.
> 
> having said that, you say it comes and goes, which would make me consider stress being the main cause, is there a specific fish harassing them, have they been evicted from their homes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll keep watching... They haven't been ousted from their spaces, and no one is bothering them that i can see. If it is happening it is only in the middle of the night. Wouldn't harrassment show up all the time??? Not just at night when it is lights out??? I've wondered about this.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have two fore eels as well and I have noticed mine do the same thing. But what I think it is, is a mood swing. My oscars change color with their mood, and I have been able to actually see the color change in them, and it's usually around feeding time. It almost looke like they are really pale when it happens. they can be totally pale one minute, then 5 minutes later they are back to normal.
My water peraleters are good, and I'm diligent on water changes, so I'm thinking it's alright, just a mood swing


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i think its a defense mechenism they use not too sure but i had found 2 american eels in a lke here in nyc there freshwater and they were both babies at 6 in. long they too were changing colors to what appeared as spots from what i was told it was some sort fo camoflauge they must be getting harrased by the cichlids .


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the posts. my water has been good. i have had these two for 10 months. they continue to periodically change. i guess it is mood swing until i find out otherwise. they are still doing it on and off.


----------

